# Signing up for Puppy classes



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Already going to sign Piper up for Puppy Kindergarten. The class starts Sep. 9th at 6:15pm on Monday. So works with my schedule. It's through Marion-Alachua Dog Training Association, its only $80. The teacher has been doing it for 20 years. So going with them.

I was going to go through PetSmart but they are more money $109. The only average to Petsmart is they are only about 10 minutes away versus 45 minutes. And not sure how good the trainer are.

MADTA only does puppy training, Rally, Open-Utilily and Agility.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay have fun!! remember it is for you to learn, she will get it when you do it lots at home. We did petsmart, and our trainer was amazing...she was featured on pick a puppy, which is a tv show here, and she has gone on to work in animal psychology...but I do think it depends on the trainer that you get....enjoy your classes.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Puppy class will be fun. We had lots of fun and so did Molly. We also did our training at Petsmart our trainer was amazing. He has trained dogs for the humane society and has years of experience. Piper will have a great time!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds fab! You will love it. It's also nice to see a range of lovely pups.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm sure Petsmart is great, get most of the pet supplies from them. 

We will see how the training goes...


----------

